# [Aporte] Excelente limitador de audio estereo



## GustyArte (Nov 12, 2008)

Despues de experimentar varios limitadores de audio, con operacionales, diodos, etc... este es el que mejor funciono, con excelente prestaciones.

Esta basado en el compresor/expansor NE570/NE571 y un Cuádruple Comparador LM339, con pocos componentes externos.

El limitador empieza a funcionar a partir de los 300mv de entrada y ofrece 750mv de salida. La distorsión segun el datasheet es menor a 0.8% a 24 dB de limitacion... probado a "oido" por mi y les aseguro que es asi.

Se usa un solo transistor para los dos canales, para mantener la imagen estereo de ambos canales.

El tiempo de ataque es de aproximadamente 1ms y de recuperacion de 100ms, muy bueno para mi gusto.

Estos valores se pueden variar modificando los valores del capacitor de 47 uf y la resistencia de 470 ohms (por ejempo con 10 uf y 100 ohms respectivamente).

Les dejo el pcb completo armado en PCB Wizard, JPG y en PDF

Espero les sea de mucha utilidad, ya que lo pueden usar en amplificador (en la parte preamplificadora claro   ) transmisores de am, fm, etc.


Leo consultas y opiniones
Saludos!

*Lista de materiales:*

*Resistencias:*
2 - 22k
2 - 2.2 M
4 - 100 k
2 - 1 k
5 - 10 k
1 - 470 ohms
1 - 180 k
1 - 33 k

*Capacitores:*
4 - 1 uf x 25 v electrolitico
2 - 10 uf x 25 v electrolitico
1 - 47 uf x 25 v electrolitico
1 - 220 uf x 25 v electrolitico
2 - 100 nf ceramico

*Semiconductores:*
1 - SA570/1 - NE570/1
1  - LM339
1 - BC557


----------



## BUSHELL (Nov 15, 2008)

Siempre que veo un aporte con pcbs y documentado como el tuyo, me da gusto.
Gracias por el aporte y felicitaciones.

Queria preguntarte, qué papel hace un limitador exactamente?


----------



## nicsaru (Nov 15, 2008)

Que onda para una señal de guitarra, y de la salida del limitador al amplificador?  (adaptandolo a mono, claro)


Para quien preguntó... un limitador es un nivelador de picos de audio.. (basicamente)


----------



## GustyArte (Nov 15, 2008)

Hola, muchas gracias por tu comentario

El limitador, como el nombre lo sugiere, evita que el sonido supere cierto nivel, como ser 0dB de audio.
Las aplicaciones suelen ser para evitar que el sonido sature cuando se exeden los niveles que desamos de sonido.
Se usan en equipos de audio, radios fm y am, etc.



> Que onda para una señal de guitarra, y de la salida del limitador al amplificador? (adaptandolo a mono, claro)



Creo que no va a existir ningun tipo de problema, solo que tendrias que hacerle un preamplificador, de ahi a la placa y esta al amplificador


Saludos


----------



## nicsaru (Nov 15, 2008)

perfecto entonces; tengo el preamplificador de una pedalera de efectos (cual tiene compresor incluido, pero muy malo)

No sabrás donde conseguir el pcb del mismo para señal mono?

Gracias!


----------



## GustyArte (Nov 15, 2008)

> No sabrás donde conseguir el pcb del mismo para señal mono?



Dame tiempo y te armo una version mono, lleva otro comparador que no es el 339, pero perfectamente se puede usar el mismo.

Te lo armo y posteo


----------



## FBustos (Nov 28, 2008)

Una pregunta: Como regulo los mV de salida?, por ejemplo si quiero que me entregue 680mV como lo calculo?

Gracias


----------



## otto (Dic 15, 2008)

una pregunta gusty, esto lo probastes o solo es el pcb? lo sacastes de algun lugar? tenes mas datos?
Me interesa mucho, si me podes brindar mas información te lo agradeceria
Saludos Otto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2008)

otto dijo:
			
		

> ....esto lo probastes o solo es el pcb? lo sacastes de algun lugar? tenes mas datos?
> Me interesa mucho, si me podes brindar mas información te lo agradeceria
> Saludos Otto.


Dentro de lo que publico "GustyArte" esta el archivo  AN174.pdf  que un aplicativo del compandor de que se esta hablando



			
				nicsaru dijo:
			
		

> .....No sabrás donde conseguir el pcb del mismo para señal mono?


Lo mas caro del esquema es el propio IC compresor, y este es doble, armandolo "mono" solo te ahorras un par de componentes de poco precio


----------



## otto (Dic 15, 2008)

Gracias Fogonazo.


----------



## GustyArte (Dic 16, 2008)

Disculpen mi retraso en contestar, ando de un lado al otro porque muy pronto voy a ser papa!   

Bueno, fogonazo respondio las preguntas, gracias! 

Me extiendo un poco mas en las respuestas:



> Una pregunta: Como regulo los mV de salida?, por ejemplo si quiero que me entregue 680mV como lo calculo?


En el pdf que deje explica como calcular todo, yo lo arme segun los valores que me da el pdf con pequeñas modificaciones nada mas.



> una pregunta gusty, esto lo probastes o solo es el pcb? lo sacastes de algun lugar? tenes mas datos?
> Me interesa mucho, si me podes brindar mas información te lo agradeceria
> Saludos Otto.


Lo tengo armado y funcionando perfectamente, funciona excelentisimo asi que si estas interesado, armalo sin miedo que vas a ver como funciona.



> Lo mas caro del esquema es el propio IC compresor, y este es doble, armandolo "mono" solo te ahorras un par de componentes de poco precio


Claro, el resto es insignificante el costo... cuando se habla de caro son unos 6 a 8 dolares el NE571 ($ 20 argentinos lo que me salio a mi en electronicaliniers)

Me quede a medio hacer la placa mono, pero la voy a terminar en algun momento.. pero me adhiero a lo que dice fogonazo.. el ahorro seria de espacio de pcb y no mucho que digamos, porque en componentes es practicamente lo mismo.

Les agrego una imagen, donde muestro el punto donde le pueden colocar un vumetro (como el lm3914 con un operacional como amplificador) y asi ver el nivel de limitacion.
Yo lo hice y funciona muy bien

Bueno, un abrazo y felices fiestas para todos!


----------



## MFK08 (Dic 16, 2008)

estube leyendo el post y me sigue quedando la duda de para que sirve este limitador si alquien me lo puede explicar se lo agradesco...


----------



## GustyArte (Dic 16, 2008)

La funcion basica de un limitador de audio es impedir que el nivel de sonido supere un valor establecido. Con eso logras que el nivel de audio sea constante en todo momento, siendo imperceptible las variaciones del mismo.

Las aplicaciones son varias, proteger parlantes, emisiones radiales, etc..

Espero que mi explicacion te oriente.

Saludos


----------



## Rick-10 (Dic 16, 2008)

Entonces si en la entrada del limitador conecto la salida de un amplificador de 1000W, en la salida podre conectar un vumetro o un audifono con la seguridad de que el volumen se mantendra constante en la salida sin importar las variaciones de volumen del amplificador?


----------



## GustyArte (Dic 16, 2008)

No, el limitador va como etapa pre amplificadorcadora, o sea en la entrada de un amplificador. La funcion es la misma pero maneja bajos niveles de audio.. como explico, la salida que se logra es de mas o menos 750 mv, de ahi a un amplificador


----------



## MFK08 (Dic 16, 2008)

muchas gracias muy interesante..


----------



## Carlos81 (Feb 18, 2009)

Buenos días 

Estoy intentando comprar el NE570 y el NE572 pero el comercial que nos vende los circuitos integrados no encuentra nadie que lo tenga. ¿Sabeis el equivalente de ese circuito de otro fabricante?
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2009)

Carlos81 dijo:
			
		

> Estoy intentando comprar el NE570 y el NE572 pero el comercial que nos vende los circuitos integrados no encuentra nadie que lo tenga. ¿Sabeis el equivalente de ese circuito de otro fabricante?
> Gracias


Mira en estas direcciones: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/apartado-proveedores-9109/


----------



## RJCorp (Oct 15, 2009)

Una pregunta, yo armé un limitador de audio con un TDA 7284 pero no funcionó, lo probé de todas las formas posibles y no funcionó T.T, siempre me generaba ruido al final, ahora con éste que propones en este foro con el NE570 pues investigué que se usa en pedaleras para guitarra y le tengo mas fe,  la cosa es que no se, me podrías aclarar mi ignorancia si se puede?, pero es posible usar éste circuito como un AGC? Así como los que usan los sintonizadores de TV, solo que en mi caso lo usaría para audio?

Si fueras muy amable de responder a mis dudas te lo agradeceré con todo mi corazón pues he buscado por todas partes, leído y solo encuentro para radiofrecuencias  en tx y rx pero no para funciones en audio ( 30 Hz - 15 kHz), llevo ya casi un año y medio en ésta búsqueda, si me haces el favor de ayudarme, gracias ( otra cosa sin ofender me registre hace poco.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2009)

1) Habría que ver ¿ Por que no te funciono el esquema con TDA7284 ?
2) El IC NE570 funciona perfecto y servirá para tus necesidades.

Busca en el foro, hay esquemas de CAG con componentes discretos.


----------



## RJCorp (Oct 15, 2009)

Gracias por responder, si el TDA7284 daba problemas se distorsionaba la señal de su salida, lo armé según el esquema que anda en la web y también según el esquema que trae en su hoja de especificaciones, el N570, a ver que onda, lo probaré y aviso como me fue, chequearé los CAG de éste foro a ver que tal porque apenas ayer me inscribí jejej 
Gracias por el tip


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 16, 2009)

Este circuito tiene una respuesta de frecuencia excelente, probalo de la manera que esta y vas a ver, da excelentes resultados


----------



## crimson (Oct 3, 2010)

Los integrados NE570 y TDA7284 ya no se consiguen. Hace mucho que armo este limitador:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/limitador-volumen-proteger-potencias-18344/
Saludos C


----------



## angelwind (Oct 4, 2010)

crimson dijo:


> Los integrados NE570 y TDA7284 ya no se consiguen. Hace mucho que armo este limitador:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/limitador-volumen-proteger-potencias-18344/
> Saludos C


No me extrañaría que fueran obsoletos (por lo menos el NE570) yo armé un expansor/compresor con este integrado en 1977...


----------



## crimson (Oct 4, 2010)

angelwind dijo:


> No me extrañaría que fueran obsoletos (por lo menos el NE570) yo armé un expansor/compresor con este integrado en 1977...


 
 ¡¡¡Mientras no quedemos obsoletos nosotros no hay problema!!!


----------



## detonador666 (Abr 18, 2011)

Éste tipo de limitador solo es posible usarlo para señales de menos de 1,33 V, de lo contrario se convierte en un compresor y eso si que es engorroso, además el sonido de la tableta del ne 570 o 571 es irreal pues no tiene tiempo de ataque y de recuperación, lo cual lo hace inadecuado para amplificadores pues produce salida en corriente continua lo que hace que se aprecie en sistemas de potencia, en una palabra no sirve; solo sirve para auriculares o micrófonos electret, saludos.


----------



## David Cruz (Ene 7, 2012)

Para quien quier comprar lo NE570 en muoser los tienen en existencia:
http://www.mouser.com/Search/Refine.aspx?Keyword=ne570

pudiste hacer la versión mono.... Papa?    felicitaciones
(o estás trabajando en el hermanito)


----------



## infotronica2000 (Ago 7, 2012)

Mil disculpas por reabrir el aporte, solo tengo una duda, soy muy novato en ésto de la electrónica y quisiera saber de la lista de materiales la potencia de las resistencias (puedo poner todas a 1W?). Quiero armar el limitador y tengo esa duda. Reitero mis disculpas pero es importante para mi.
Gracias !


----------



## GustyArte (Ago 7, 2012)

La potencia de la resistencia no influye en el circuito, de 1 w me parecen enormes para el pcb, andan igual pero no hay necesitad de usar tan grandes


----------



## infotronica2000 (Ago 7, 2012)

Nuevamente muchas gracias GustyArte por la amable intención de aportar a quienes nos hace falta. Con esto espero hacer el limitador sin problemas. Saludos desde México.


----------



## axsys (Abr 20, 2016)

GustyArte dijo:


> Despues de experimentar varios limitadores de audio, con operacionales, diodos, etc... este es el que mejor funciono, con excelente prestaciones.
> 
> Esta basado en el compresor/expansor NE570/NE571 y un Cuádruple Comparador LM339, con pocos componentes externos.
> 
> ...





tengo un TV conectado a un Subwoofer, coloco videos a reproducir en un pendrive en el TV, pero hay videos que tienen el volumen mas alto que otros... este circuito me ayudara con mi problema??   GRACIAS


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 20, 2016)

axsys dijo:


> tengo un TV conectado a un Subwoofer, coloco videos a reproducir en un pendrive en el TV, pero hay videos que tienen el volumen mas alto que otros... este circuito me ayudara con mi problema??   GRACIAS



Sip, te puede servir.


----------



## GustyArte (Abr 21, 2016)

Si te sirve, pero recorda que iría entre el TV y el amplificador subwoofer. 

Saludos


----------



## duflos (Feb 13, 2019)

Hola amigos , hace mucho hice el transmisor de fm que está compuesto por lm7001 Transmisor FM, PLL (Redfield29)más un codificador estéreo de pira anda perfecto engancha en todas la frecuencias etc. Pero nunca pude darle buen volumen de audio satura , probé hace un pre amplificador en la salida un control automático de vol. Luego un limitador de audio pero sin resultados , luego hice un crosover activo medio -graves- agudos en cada salida un limitador con ne571 luego un sumador  en este caso se mejoraron los graves pero igual hay distinción si alguien me da una mano con este proyecto se lo agradezco Saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 13, 2019)

Sin instrumental para ver cuánto(desviación) estas modulando y de que forma es bastante difícil a la distancia orientarte.

Puede ser que el problema no sea el audio en sí, sino el modulador, la red de corrección del PLL, etc. Las estaciones con audio "lindo" se basan en sistemas de tratamiento de la modulación a veces con sistemas propietarios como Solidyne, etc bastante complejos y elaborados con procesadores de audio a partir de DSP y muchos "chiches" mas.

Te cuento que cuanto más audio coloques en el modulador y este responda en ancho de banda no mejoras el resultado en el receptor y muchas veces empeoras todo a parte de que el alcance se reduce.

No se que piensan los otros adivinos...técnicos del foro al respecto

Ric.


----------



## duflos (Feb 13, 2019)

clarinete entendido compañero esto es algo de hobista nada comercial , fui buscando distintos temas para mejorar el tema pero bueno al alcance de lo que tengo creo que aca termino el tema de el transmisorsito jaja suena muy lindo pero poco volumen saludos a todos gracias por su tiempo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 13, 2019)

duflos dijo:


> Hola amigos , hace mucho hice el transmisor de fm que está compuesto por lm7001 Transmisor FM, PLL (Redfield29)más un codificador estéreo de pira anda perfecto engancha en todas la frecuencias etc. Pero nunca pude darle buen volumen de audio satura , probé hace un pre amplificador en la salida un control automático de vol. Luego un limitador de audio pero sin resultados , luego hice un crosover activo medio -graves- agudos en cada salida un limitador con ne571 luego un sumador  en este caso se mejoraron los graves pero igual hay distinción si alguien me da una mano con este proyecto se lo agradezco Saludos


Hola a todos , jo estoy de acuerdo plenamente con lo conpa Don ricbevi, tanbien  creo que lo real problema si queda en la malla de lazo del PLL que estas con su respuesta muy rapida y asi reduzindo lo indice de modulación.
Una dica serias tentar modular directamente lo modulador FM y tentar al azar ayustar los valores de "R" y "C" de la malla de lazo de modo a esa NO tentar corrigir la modulación FM.
Otra tentativa serias aumentar la ganacia de lo diodo varicap responsable por la modulación FM aumentando un poco lo valor del capacitor de acople dese diodo a lo tanque oscilador.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Laucha_4550 (Oct 9, 2019)

hola Gusty Arte muchas gracias por el proyecto me interesa mucho armarlo ya que lo necesito para proteger la etapa de potencia de mi amplificador. Quería saber si me podrías facilitar el circuito eléctrico o mejor dicho esquemático del proyecto ya que me sería mucho más fácil interpretar el conexionado de los componentes. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2019)

*@GustyArte : *Última visita May 4, 2016

Ya conseguiste los :  NE570/NE571  ?


----------



## Laucha_4550 (Oct 9, 2019)

Sí, los conseguí por mercadolibre, y también en una casa de electrónica cerca de mi casa. Te aclaro soy de Argentina por las dudas


----------



## Tolo_68 (Sep 1, 2020)

Hola a todos, veo que habeis experimentado con este chip. 

Ojala podais ayudarme. 

Necesito hacer un control automatico de volumen, que tenga un rango de entrada 1 a 10, por ejemplo entre 0,1V y 1V o entre 0,3V y 3V.

Esos valores de entrada son orientativos, ya que esta señal luego la puedo amplificar o atenuar, para enviarla a la entrada del compresor. 

Lo necesito para unas luces sicodelicas, para que estas luces se enciendan con la misma intensidad tanto a bajo como alto volumen, pero se apaguen si no hay señal de entrada.

El pin para ajustar el THD no lo voy a usar, ya que el THD por defecto, es bastante bajo para lo que necesito hacer. 

En el datasheet hay un circuito de un compresor basico, pero el problema es que no se como calcular los valores. 

Otra pregunta,
 ¿¿Para que sirven las 2 RDC y el CDC que hay en el circuito?? , parece un filtro pasa bajos, pero no entiendo que funcion cumplen estos componentes. 

Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------

